# black vs galvinized pipes for clamps?



## troyd1976

Hey just wondering guys, got to thinking about it i always buy galv. pipe for my pipe clamps..is there any adverse effect at all to this? guess i just always do it cause i'd hate to get that oil all over wood. lol


----------



## Corbin3388

Black pipe is for gas lines you can use either one. Clean em up with some mineral spirits before use.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic

I have both. I prefer black pipe because the OD is slightly smaller than galvanized and that's all I buy now. I find the clamps operate more smoothly. You can clean the pipe up and the only time I've seen it leave stains is only on glue squeeze out and I'll be cleaning that off anyway!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Gene Howe

In my experience, galvanized allows slippage, where the gas piping doesn't. Maybe I just tighten too much?


----------



## Wrangler02

Gene Howe said:


> In my experience, galvanized allows slippage, where the gas piping doesn't. Maybe I just tighten too much?


+1

My clamps bite into the BI Pipe better than the galvanized.


----------



## Taylormade

+infinity. My painted pipes hold a lot better than the galvanized.


----------



## cabinetman

OMG...I'm the only one that likes galvanized pipe???:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:












 







.


----------



## Dominick

Galvanized is what I use. Black pipe seems to slip. Whatever works. Personal preference.


----------



## Joe Lyddon

cabinetman said:


> OMG...I'm the only one that likes galvanized pipe???:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Why?

Have you tried the Black stuff?


----------



## firemedic

Joe Lyddon said:


> Why?
> 
> Have you tried the Black stuff?


You know what they say bout going black... :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## BWSmith

Black here......we occasionally have to tack weld them on complicated fixtures.Galv is a no-no in our shop.Would also say Black is a touch easier on threading dies.Best,BW


----------



## GeorgeC

firemedic said:


> I have both. I prefer black pipe because the OD is slightly smaller than galvanized and that's all I buy now. I find the clamps operate more smoothly. You can clean the pipe up and the only time I've seen it leave stains is only on glue squeeze out and I'll be cleaning that off anyway!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


If the outside diameter (OD) is smaller does that not cause a fit problem with the clamps? Slipping?

George


----------



## tcleve4911

I have both.
I use Pony clamps - never a problem
I grab scraps from the plumbing/heating guys when they're doing 1" gas lines.:icon_cool:


----------



## woodnthings

*really?*



tcleve4911 said:


> I have both.
> I use Pony clamps - never a problem
> I grab scraps from the plumbing/heating guys when they're doing 1" gas lines.:icon_cool:


They make 1" pipe clamps?
3/4" is all I've ever seen. 1" would be some kinda stout! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## firemedic

GeorgeC said:


> If the outside diameter (OD) is smaller does that not cause a fit problem with the clamps? Slipping?
> 
> George


Not so far. I find the galvanized slip a bit as the larger OD doesn't allow the brake disks to bite as steeply. It also makes my clamps more difficult to adjust.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## tcleve4911

woodnthings said:


> They make 1" pipe clamps?
> 3/4" is all I've ever seen. 1" would be some kinda stout! :thumbsup: bill


Yep....I have mostly 1"

The ends are usually threaded so I also have a coupling on a few of them so I can join them together.

I've made a 12' clamp before....:shifty:


----------



## tcleve4911

woodnthings said:


> They make 1" pipe clamps?
> 3/4" is all I've ever seen. 1" would be some kinda stout! :thumbsup: bill


y'know what?.....

I think you're right, Bill.
I think my bigger clamps are 3/4" and my small ones are 1/2" :icon_smile:

Oops........


----------



## troyd1976

humm i may have to try out going to black pipe, the bonus is that im on enough job sites im betting i could talk the ocassional fire sprinkler guy into hooking me up.


----------



## cabinetman

Joe Lyddon said:


> Why?
> 
> Have you tried the Black stuff?


I have a few with black pipe, and I like galvanized better. I like the way they look, the way the clutch works on them, glue seems to pop off more easily, and they don't mark up the stock.












 







.


----------



## rrbrown

cabinetman said:


> OMG...I'm the only one that likes galvanized pipe???:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No C'man I like the Galv also. 

You may very well be the only one not liking pocket holes now. I finally bought a Kreg jig (the big ultimate one) haven't used it yet. I only wanted it for a few things but if I like it you will be on the Island alone.

On the bright side Your not alone on the galv pipe.:laughing:


----------



## firemedic

rrbrown said:


> No C'man I like the Galv also.
> 
> You may very well be the only one not liking pocket holes now. I finally bought a Kreg jig (the big ultimate one) haven't used it yet. I only wanted it for a few things but if I like it you will be on the Island alone.
> 
> On the bright side Your not alone on the galv pipe.:laughing:


Well, at least C-man and I still agree on the pocket holes... Don't worry C-man I can still climb a coconut tree :laughing::laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman

firemedic said:


> Don't worry C-man I can still climb a coconut tree :laughing::laughing:


Your department should provide you with ladders.:laughing::laughing:












 







.


----------



## rrbrown

firemedic said:


> Well, at least C-man and I still agree on the pocket holes... Don't worry C-man I can still climb a coconut tree :laughing::laughing:
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...



I mostly wanted it for quick shop stuff. I doubt I will ever use it for anything that I would sell. but for some quick stuff for the shop or garage I probably will.

Cman has one also, although he says he has never used it. :laughing:


----------



## eagle49

*pipe*

I would like to find aluminm pipe.


----------



## GeorgeC

johnray said:


> I would like to find aluminm pipe.


 
Now there is a good idea.

G


----------



## woodnthings

*maybe not*



GeorgeC said:


> Now there is a good idea. G


The locking plates would dig into the aluminum under pressure and leave ridges. Same thing happens on galv pipes I've used because the zinc coating is softer than the metal underneath. Lighter is nice, but not if it won't hold up.  bill


----------



## Corbin3388

Titanium? Wait too brittle. 

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Possumpoint

Past experienced, both on a personal and professional level, black pipe is vastly superior to galvanized. Much less slipping especially with extensive use. As the galvanized pipe ages it becomes much more slippery.


----------



## Big Stud

Black, :yes:


----------



## tvman44

All mine are galvanized, mostly because it is easier to get.


----------



## rayking49

I tried galvanized, but when they slipped on me, I went with the black.


----------



## Hammer1

Neither, since I started using zinc pipe, available at Rockler, the stuff is sweet and pretty, too.


----------



## lawrence

woodnthings said:


> They make 1" pipe clamps?
> 3/4" is all I've ever seen. 1" would be some kinda stout! :thumbsup: bill


I was just thinking about ordering some...first I ever saw

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAR-CLAMPS-...795137410?pt=Clamps_Vises&hash=item19cbe7a182

check it out and see what you guys think


----------



## Joe Lyddon

Looks to be on the high side to me... :thumbdown:

Search for 1/2" & 3/4" sizes and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## cabinetman

lawrence said:


> I was just thinking about ordering some...first I ever saw
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAR-CLAMPS-...795137410?pt=Clamps_Vises&hash=item19cbe7a182
> 
> check it out and see what you guys think


Why oh why would you need a 1" pipe clamp?












 







.


----------



## HandToolGuy

Wow! Those clamps look serious. I agree, though, with Cabinetman; not sure I understand why I need those big boys. I use mostly 3/4" black pipe on Pony and Bessey clamps and have never felt the need for anything bigger. Better, maybe, (those parallel clamps are looking better and better, but the prices are holding me back) but bigger.


----------



## schnitz

I have both (inherited all of my pipe clamps--minus the pipe on just one...), but following that incident where I clamped my thumb and couldn't release it, I typically reach for the galvanized ones, if they'll reach for me.


----------



## firemedic

schnitz said:


> I have both (inherited all of my pipe clamps--minus the pipe on just one...), but following that incident where I clamped my thumb and couldn't release it, I typically reach for the galvanized ones, if they'll reach for me.


I missed something somehow... What does the variety of pipe have to do with clamping your thumb to something???

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## schnitz

firemedic said:


> I missed something somehow... What does the variety of pipe have to do with clamping your thumb to something???
> 
> ~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


I got "gun-shy" around my black pipe clamps. Bad luck, Karma, ancient Indian ju-ju, call it what you want, but I'll avoid my black pipe clamps at most all costs. Trust me, look at the link below for a refresher, you'll understand why...:laughing: That won't happen again if I can help it in any way!

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/tell-me-im-not-only-one-21046/


----------



## joesbucketorust

I'm surprised nobody has jumped in yet with solid titanium rod, not hollow, precut to custom-ordered lengths, with Acme threads for higher holding power, powder-coated in a color made to fit your shop-curtains, your choice of knurling with different options offering different slip-rates. Special add-ons like multiple heads, pads made from your choice of cork, felt, or the finest split leather. And of course a custom-made leather slipcover with the interior coated in a special inhibitor guaranteed to prevent rust, yet it won't leave contaminants on the wood that would interfere with staining.

Your name laser-etched for a small extra charge.

Until they start selling such a thing, and you know they will, I'll stick with my black because that's what was available when I needed it. 

And Schnitz - You have to feed the tool gods a little blood every now and then, or they start thinking you don't care, and you don't want to piss off the tool gods.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

I also had slippage problems with galvanized pipes.

Gerry


----------



## schnitz

joesbucketorust said:


> And Schnitz - You have to feed the tool gods a little blood every now and then, or they start thinking you don't care, and you don't want to piss off the tool gods.



Trust me, I share enough blood with the tool gods. It's the ribbing I still occasionally get from my wife that I'm not a big fan of.... :laughing:


----------



## mike1950

Now I have all galvanized-why-cause I bought 25 of them off of craigslist with pipe all galvanized for $40. At that price they are PERFECT and they work PERFECT :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## cabinetman

mike1950 said:


> Now I have all galvanized-why-cause I bought 25 of them off of craigslist with pipe all galvanized for $40. At that price they are PERFECT and they work PERFECT :thumbsup::yes:


+1.:yes: I use galvanized and black pipe...no real differences. I use galvanized more than black.










 







.


----------

